# Questions on FSP Saga II 500W



## ashis_lakra (Apr 15, 2011)

I was going to buy Corsair VX450 from SMC international, but today, i discovered that it wasnt present on the list. so, i m going for FSP Saga II 500W powersupply.

Is it reliable enough to power my system without problems ? 

I use HD 5770 as my GPU.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 15, 2011)

i too was looking for a psu, fsp saga2 350W.
many people recommend it, and its even on the "build your rig" thread.

but go for corsair vx450. its great value for money. dont go for the 450W rating, corsair people have UNDERATED it. i read someone's post that it can even give peak output of ~600W.

good luck.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2011)

FSP Saga ii 500 can power even a HD6850(w/o any OCing)...

Regarding VX450, in test they were able to pull 570 W at 48º C... For our use it can deliver upto 500W


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ Manju, FSP Saga II 500W will handle even a HD6850, but not at ease. If other components are not power hungry, it can. In OP's case, it can handle his whole rig without any hiccup but if you have Some i7+6850, can u recommend it?

@OP

Go for FSP Saga II 500W. It is reliable and can power your rig at ease.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 15, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> FSP Saga ii 500 can power even a HD685*0(w/o any OCing)..*.
> 
> Regarding VX450, in test they were able to pull 570 W at 48º C... For our use it can deliver upto 500W



how can you say that? that psu is enough for 6870 too for a entry-mid system.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks, I decided to buy fsp saga for my system. I have no intensions of upgrading my pc.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 16, 2011)

@jaz, i am gonna buy sapphire 6870 with fps saga II 500, and also am certainly gonna overclock..
My current rig is phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3.6 & 4 Gbs of ram with 3-4 hard drives.
So will saga suffice or should i go with corsair 450.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yup, VX-450 will be the ultimate choice.
But also get hands on TacensSupero 500W/600W for the same price.
I heard that its even better than VX-450 for its price.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 16, 2011)

ehm.. i got CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 another psu.. is it good than fsp saga II 500w ?? please suggest. TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 CMPSU-430CX 430W ATX12V Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 16, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Manju, FSP Saga II 500W will handle even a HD6850, but not at ease. If other components are not power hungry, it can. In OP's case, it can handle his whole rig without any hiccup but if you have Some i7+6850, can u recommend it?



Yes, i can if there is no OCing..

@OP, Get CX400 or FSP Saga II 500W... To be future proof get VX450...
CX430 has poor build quality and lower current in +12v rail than CX400, also *CX430 is not 80+ certified*.....


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 16, 2011)

Better to get SAGAII 500W than CX-430. If CX-400 is avaialble then go for it, its better than CX-430.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2011)

are these psu available at nehru place? or do i have to order it online?
i heard that shopkeepers say that "corsair to psu nahi banati".
im going to buy mine (fsp saga2 400W) next week, please advise


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 16, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> are these psu available at nehru place? or do i have to order it online?
> i heard that shopkeepers say that "corsair to psu nahi banati".
> im going to buy mine (fsp saga2 400W) next week, please advise



Ur budget?
Full config?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> @jaz, i am gonna buy sapphire 6870 with fps saga II 500, and also am certainly gonna overclock..
> My current rig is phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3.6 & 4 Gbs of ram with 3-4 hard drives.
> So will saga suffice or should i go with corsair 450.



don't overclock & you are fine. why waste 3.5k more just to get little extra performance?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/139367-psu-new-rig.html

written in stone....NOT!!!


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

Tacen's supero 600 @ 3.5k is an ideal choice. It can easily handle a 6850cf.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 16, 2011)

not going for a 6850. 5670 is the one, and if i can manage to rob a bank next month, a 5770.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 16, 2011)

toad_frog09 said:


> @jaz, i am gonna buy sapphire 6870 with fps saga II 500, and also am certainly gonna overclock..
> My current rig is phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3.6 & 4 Gbs of ram with 3-4 hard drives.
> So will saga suffice or should i go with corsair 450.



get Seasonic S12ii 520 for 4k. best value for money.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> get Seasonic S12ii 520 for 4k. best value for money.



Seasonic S12ii 520 - 3.5K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Seasonic S12ii 520 - 3.5K



WOW amazing price.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ Why not tacens supero 600 buddy? At same price, you get a modular, silent and 80+ bronze psu. Its fsp epsilon btw and even better.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

^epsilon lacks good reviews. and seasonic you know is king.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ But this one is no epsilon. Its oem is fsp and the product is quite good and maybe good enough to give seasonic a run for its money. At 3.5k , you don't often see a modular, silent and 80+ bronze psu. The price tag should have been more than 6k on these specs. Its got a whooping 4 12v rails. Check details below:

This is having 89%+ bronze certification
Max Output: +3.3 V: 36 A
+5V: 30 A +5 V: 30 A
+12V1: 18 A +12 V1: 18 A
+12V2: 18 A +12 V2: 18 A
+12V3: 18 A +12 V3: 18 A
+12V4: 18 A +12 V4: 18 A
-12V: 0,8 A -12V: 0.8 A
+5Vsb: 3 A +5 Vsb: 3 A

Full Modular and ultra silent. Active PFC design with PF> 0.99

And for the review, check *HERE*.

This psu can easily handle a 6870cf with i7 2600k. Its that good.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 17, 2011)

some nice reviews from jonny guru or hardware secrets?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 17, 2011)

^^nope , this is the only review out there. Recently, cilus's friend has purchased a supero 600 with 6850. He will xfire later and says its quite cool and silent. I think its very good and worth recommending. What say?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

^Looks good... price of supero 600 ??


----------



## vickybat (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ Its *3.5k including taxes * buddy. Our forum member *cilus* had enquired in kolkata and confirmed the price. Its available with local dealers there.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

I think availability wil be an issue in some places...


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 17, 2011)

since, i m planning to overclock very hard .. increasing 60MhZ on Core clock of HD 5770...  i want to have sure that FSP Saga II 500 will handle it.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah, oc wont put a large strain on the psu, its the heat you have to worry about.
it should handle it fine.

make sure there's good airflow.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 17, 2011)

@doomgiver

Thanks  I will install additional 2 CoolerMaster 60CFM fans ...


----------

